# any senior widowed divorced single men in the Kansas city area--? joco ks best.



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 27, 2019)

want to try to make a friend?-I confess, I must be a challenge.- cant seem to find anyone that can pass muster to do older healty guy stuff with...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Umm..we are not really a dating site.  We have folks from all over the world here.  Welcome, and join the conversation,  You will make some great online friends here*


----------



## Don M. (Aug 27, 2019)

boliverchadsworth said:


> want to try to make a friend?-I confess, I must be a challenge.- cant seem to find anyone that can pass muster to do older healty guy stuff with...



If you are looking to make some friends you can interact with "one on one", go to one of the casinos, and play some Poker, etc.  Those places are filled with Seniors...weekdays...looking for something to do to break up their routines.   Hollywood, Harrah's, Isle of Capri and Ameristar are the best, but stay away from 7th Street, and Argosy.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 11, 2019)

Don M. said:


> If you are looking to make some friends you can interact with "one on one", go to one of the casinos, and play some Poker, etc.  Those places are filled with Seniors...weekdays...looking for something to do to break up their routines.   Hollywood, Harrah's, Isle of Capri and Ameristar are the best, but stay away from 7th Street, and Argosy.


Thank you for the thought...I knew that used to work surviellance at one of those...but dont gamble or drink and cant stand the smoke....but thanx for the thought

unlike this person--you seem to be able to comprehend my post....gggeeeezzz
"Umm..we are not really a dating site. We have folks from all over the world here. Welcome, and join the conversation, You will make some great online friends here"


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2019)

boliverchadsworth said:


> unlike this person--you seem to be able to comprehend my post....gggeeeezzz
> "Umm..we are not really a dating site. We have folks from all over the world here. Welcome, and join the conversation, You will make some great online friends here"



"This Person" has a name..that would have been me.  I comprehended your post.  We are people from all over the world.  But, :"this person" still welcomes you and asks you to join our conversations here.  We are a friendly bunch of online friends here.

For local connections near you, try   Nextdoor   or Meetup


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Umm..we are not really a dating site.  We have folks from all over the world here.  Welcome, and join the conversation,  You will make some great online friends here*


Buffalo Bills huh, four in a row won't happen again.  paraphrase by sport caster 'Lord Dallas has cheerleaders, Pittsburg has Three Rivers Stadium, California has movie stars...Lord, we got the Bills, the Bills and lots of snow, won't you let them win, just one Super Bowl.'


----------

